# Generador de señal sinusoidal



## mitrandil (Ago 16, 2008)

hola a todos

tengo un problema, necesito crear un generador de señal sinusoidal con frecuencia 150hz y una amplitud de 10 V.
he averiguado que por medio de un puente de wien, pero cuando lo simulo en spice no arranca. y si le pongo a un condensador como condicion inical algun voltaje, luego de unos segundos decae.
agradeceria cualquier ayuda sobre como crear el generador de onda sinusoidal, o como implementar el puente de Wien (en spice y practicamente.)

muchas gracia spor cualquier ayuda.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 16, 2008)

mitrandil dijo:
			
		

> ... pero cuando lo simulo en spice no arranca. y si le pongo a un condensador como condicion inical algun voltaje, luego de unos segundos decae.


Esta 'casi' perfecto.  Los valores que tenes son para la condicion limite de oscilacion (donde debe estar) y sin una perturbacion no arranca.
Para que quede oscilando tenes que bajar (apenas) el valor de la resistencia que va a masa en la entrada inversora del AO.



> agradeceria cualquier ayuda sobre como crear el generador de onda sinusoidal, o como implementar el puente de Wien (en spice y practicamente.)


La unica diferencia entre el circuito practico y ese es que se pone un preset para ajustar la ganancia al limite de la oscilacion.

Si el oscilador *no va a ser didactico* debe tener un control de amplitud decente, para precisamente estabilizar la amplitud y mantener baja la distorsion. Hay distintos metodos, y los vas a encontrar facilmente con Google.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

Este esquema es parte de un "Artefacto" que estoy diseñando.
Tiene la ventaja que arranca (Tarda pero arranca)

Jugando con la resistencia de 3K9 puede mejorar la distorsión


----------



## mitrandil (Ago 17, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> mitrandil dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchas gracias a ambos por la ayuda, no pense que rebajar en un ohm, la resistencia de entrada inversora del opamp fuera a ayudarme, muchas gracias, ya tengo todo el montaje resuelto ...

saludos.


----------



## Alejo (Abr 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este esquema es parte de un "Artefacto" que estoy diseñando.
> Tiene la ventaja que arranca (Tarda pero arranca)
> 
> Jugando con la resistencia de 3K9 puede mejorar la distorsión


Hola queria saber como se fija la amplitud de oscilacion al valor que yo quiero????
El metodo de los diodos funciona pero no se como fijar la amplitud con los valores de resistencia


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 2, 2010)

para poder varirar la amplitud, pon los extremos de la resistencia entre tierra y la señal de entrada, y en la patilla del medio la salida de señal


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

Alejo dijo:


> Hola queria saber como se fija la amplitud de oscilacion al valor que yo quiero????
> El metodo de los diodos funciona pero no se como fijar la amplitud con los valores de resistencia


Lograr una oscilación estable en frecuencia y de la forma correcta no es fácil, mas bien es bastante delicado.
Si quieres variar la tensión de salida te aconsejo que recurras a un potenciómetro y una etapa separadora (Amplificadora)


----------



## Curioson (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola a todos en el foro, soy nuevo y este es mi primer post, así que esta es mi presentación.

Mi nivel en electrónica es muy básico, por eso estoy en esta sección, y tras leer muchísimo en estas dos últimas semanas, buscando algo que se asemeje a lo que yo busco, me atrevo a postear en este hilo.

Bueno voy al asunto, estoy intentando hacer un oscilador senoidal que sea capaz de sacar sobre los 25 Khz a una tensión RMS de 5 v y que sea capaz de dar 1 amperio (una vez ajustado a esos parámetros, siempre funcionaría asi, como si fuera una fuente de alimentación). He montado un puente Wien alimentado con dos pilas de 12 v para sacar +12 y -12, con un ua741 y he llegado a mas de 30 khz, pero la tensión rms cae a menos de 2 v, y ahí me atasco, no soy capaz de aumentar la amplitud a esas frecuencias, y por supuesto no tengo ni idea de como aumentar la potencia de la señal hasta los 5w.
Agradeceré cualquier ayuda que reciba y espero no repetir algún tema ya expuesto en el foro, pero yo no he encontrado nada.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

En esta configuración, puedes reemplazar la etapa de salida con otros transistores de mayor potencia (Darlington) y reducir el valor de las resistencias R11 y R12.

Ver el archivo adjunto 46094

*Edit:*
Se puede preguntar, ¿ Como para que cosa necesitas 5 VRMS y 1A ?


----------



## Curioson (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta

Mira que he visto tu esquema varias veces en distintos hilos del foro, y ninguna vez me he dado cuenta que podría servirme, perdona mi ignorancia.

Interpreto que entre los dos operacionales deberé poner otro para conseguir la amplitud de onda que necesito, y que la alimentación en el segundo, según tu esquema, irá conectado a +12 y -12 como el primero (o no?). Lo podré montar con mis UA741?, y ya vale de preguntas, je.

Te diré que soy muy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, aunque siempre me gustó, pero por cosas de la vida hace poco me dejaron el libro principios de electrónica de Malvino, y en cierto modo me enganchó, y aunque muchas cosas se me escaparon, otras si las comprendí, así que me he decidido a hacer alguna cosilla de forma didáctica, ya que a mis casi 50 años, no espero llegar a mucho en este campo.

Este oscilador lo emplearé para replicar un esquema que he visto por ahí, se trata de comenzar con una tensión relativamente baja a alta frecuencia (bueno, si 25,6 Khz es alta frecuencia), y en sucesivas etapas ir doblando la tensión y rebajando la frecuencia a la mitad, hasta llegar a unos 2200 VRMS y 50 hz, y con un transformador de microondas, conseguir una salida de 220 v a 50 hz, como la de mi casa. La idea de esto es intentar conseguir en cada etapa la misma corriente, esto es entre 100 y 200 ma, o mas o menos. No se si se podrá hacer, pero seguro que me tendrá entretenido el proyecto un buen tiempo, jejeje.

Un cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

Curioson dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta
> 
> Mira que he visto tu esquema varias veces en distintos hilos del foro, y ninguna vez me he dado cuenta que podría servirme, perdona mi ignorancia.
> 
> ...



Lo que estas describiendo me suena extremadamente  raro 
Se puede Amplificar la tensión, pero en el mejor de los casos la potencia se mantiene constante, así que si comienzas con *5 Vrms y 1 A = 5W* seguirás teniendo *5W*, sin contar, por supuesto, las pérdidas por rendimiento. 
Tampoco le veo el sentido a dividir la frecuencia partiendo de una sinusoidal.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Cada etapa que dobla la tensión lo hace a costa de algo, y en este caso de corriente, si no, obtendríamos de 220V a 100 mA, 220000 a 100 mA, lo cual indicaría una ganancia en potencia de 100 veces sin consumo extra, y con eso estaría solucionado el problema energético del mundo.


----------



## Curioson (Dic 16, 2010)

Bueno, eso es lo que opino yo tambien, pero no conozco a nadie que lo haya montado, así que si la paciencia no se me acaba, lo intentaré, pero de momento mi principal problema es armar el oscilador con esas especificaciones, y os digo, que para mi ya será un triunfo si lo logro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Esto nunca lo armé, pero en las simulaciones funcionaba y quizás te pueda servir de guía: SinGen

PD: creo que lo puse al dope, porque ahora que miro bien es como el circuito del quemador, un poco menos prolijo porque él tuvo la decencia de evitar el cruce por 0 (D5 y D6) yo no lo hice  (Si pueden habilitar la cara triste).


----------



## Curioson (Dic 17, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo y Black Tiger por vuestras sugerencias, intentaré montar algo que se asemeje a lo que quiero, pero sin prisa, porque en el proceso tengo que seguir aprendiendo.

Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## Curioson (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo

Te diré que he montado tu esquema, y algo he debido hacer muy mal, porque la salida en el primer amplificador era una senoidal bastante distorsionada, y la frecuencia muy baja, variando resistencias y condensadores conseguí una senoidal bastante aparente, pero al igual que con el esquema de Black Tiger, conforme iba acercándome a la frecuencia que busco (25600 hz), la amplitud iba decayendo dramáticamente hasta unos 2'3 v rms, la siguiente frecuencia que me sería util es 51200 hz, y ahí la rms me baja a 0'9 v. Con el esquema de Black Tiger, al aumentar la amplitud con el potenciometro de 50 k marcado como Key A, automáticamente me bajaba la frecuencia, así que sigo como al principio.

Os agradecería infinito si pudierais orientarme sobre lo que hago mal y aprovecho la ocasión para felicitaros las navidades a vosotros y por extensión a todos los miembros del foro y a los que no lo son, pero están por ahí.

Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2010)

Para ajustar la distorsión puedes "Retocar" los valores de R7 y R8 poco retorno de señal y NO oscila, mucho retorno y distorsiona.

Generalmente el mejor punto de ajuste es casi en el punto donde NO comienza a oscilar por si solo. 

Influye bastante en la distorsión la igualdad de valor entre los capacitores C1 = C2 y la linealidad pareja del potenciómetro.(R16, R17)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

Curioson: con los valores que adjunto debería estar oscilando en los 55 kHz.
Igual hay algo que me llama la atención, ya que al variar la resistencia de realimentación negativa no debería variar para nada la frecuencia (al menos no significativamente).
Estás usando el LF353?


----------



## Curioson (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola a los dos, me dejais pasmao con vuestra rápidez, y creedme que os lo agradezco.

Os cuento que conseguí el TL072, que es el de Fogonazo y tu esquema, Black Tiger, lo monté con el mismo TL, y luego lo probé tambien con mis ua741, y con los dos el resultado era parecido, en ámbos al aumentar la amplitud hasta los 4'3 VRMS, me bajaba la frecuencia, desde los 25'6 Khz hasta unos 12 Khz, en esta semana intentaré conseguir el LF353 y volveré a insistir.

Muchas gracias a los dos y saludos para todos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

Se me olvidó decirte que para tener baja distorsión es casi imprescindible lo que te dijo fogonazo, en mi esquema, C4 y C5 por un lado y por el otro R9 y R10 deberían ser "apareadas".
Otra duda, estás usando una fuente simétrica no?


----------



## Curioson (Dic 27, 2010)

Como fuente estoy utilizando dos baterías de lítio de 3 elementos cada una, conectadas como en vuestros esquemas, las controlo a cada rato y hay unas variaciones entre ellas de un par de centésimas de voltio, no se si será relevante, de todas formas me llegó un kit de fuente simétrica, estoy en trámite de montarla para sustituir las baterías.
Te diré que en tu montaje a C4 Y C5 les di un valor de 1nf y R9 Y R10 de 4K7 regulable, así pude ajustar la frecuencia hasta los valores que necesito, y tambien me resultó mucho mas facil ajustar la distorsión en tu esquema que en el de Fogonazo.
Si consigo algo aparente intentaré postear alguna gráfica del osciloscopio. Espero conseguir el operacional que me aconsejas.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Curioson (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola Black Tiger

esta tarde volví a intentarlo con el TL072 de Fogonazo, y mi torpeza quedó evidenciada al 100%, no se como monté ayer el esquema, el caso es que hoy me ha funcionado como tu decías, una vez ajustada la frecuencia a 25600 hz, pude subir la amplitud hasta los 4'3 RMS sin ningún problema, sin variar prácticamente la frecuencia, tal vez me ha ayudado un potenciometro de 50K, que saqué de unos altavoces de pc amplificados, sustituyendo el que usé ayer, o tal vez lo monté como el culo (me inclino mas por esta opción). Solo me aparece una pequeña distorsión en el cruce por 0. Será por el tipo de operacional? o tal vez pueda influir que todo lo estoy armando en la board de pruebas?, en algun lado he leido que la board no va muy bien cuando aumentas la frecuencia.

En fin, solo quería decirte eso, intentaré sacar alguna gráfica para ponerla aquí y mostrarte la distorsión.

Saludos para todos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Lo armaste con la etapa de salida? o sea, con los transistores?

PD: me juego a la segunda opción


----------



## Curioson (Dic 28, 2010)

Solo armé la parte del oscilador, y esta el la señal que me sale en el osciloscopio, está a 4'3 RMS, y 25600 Hz


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2010)

Curioson dijo:


> Solo armé la parte del oscilador, y esta el la señal que me sale en el osciloscopio, está a 4'3 RMS, y 25600 Hz.......



¿ Pasaste por este paso: ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/generador-senal-sinusoidal-15757/#post422135


----------



## Curioson (Dic 28, 2010)

Puse dos condensadores cerámicos de 1 nf y dos resistencias variables de 4k7, con esas resistencias juego para conseguir la frecuencia, si las desmadro mucho se me va desde una señal triangular hasta casi una cuadrada, esa señal que colgué, es lo mas decente que he conseguido en sinusoidal.

Fogonazo, estoy usando el esquema de Black Tiger, pero con tu operacional, armé tu esquema pero en algo debí meter la pata, porque no conseguí una onda con distorsión aceptable, aparte que tampoco conseguí la amplitud que necesito, uno es torpe, que se le va a hacer!

Esta tarde me lié con los transistores, intentando hacer un híbrido entre los dos esquemas, el caso es que no he conseguido nada, me aburrí y lo dejé, mañana seguiré (espero no haber chamuscado ningún transistor).

Saludos a todos


----------



## Curioson (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola a todos

Ya estoy aquí otra vez, despues de estas fiestas volví al asunto, y como pensaba en mi último post, había chamuscado un par de transistores, asi que he montado el oscilador de Black Tiger y la etapa de potencia de Fogonazo, y mas o menos he conseguido lo que quería, aunque sigue apareciendo una pequeña distorsión en la sinusoidal.



Lo que se ve en la imagen azul, es la señal a 51 Khz mas o menos y una amplitud de 4'5 VRMS, que sale de la etapa de potencia, la señal roja es la misma, doblada con un condensador cerámico de 0'5 uf y un diodo en serie (intentaré hacer un dibujo lo mas aparente posible con el esquema final que he utilizado, por si a alguien le pudiera interesar), es el primer paso para seguir con mi proyecto.

No se si realmente le interesará a alguien el desarrollo de mi experimento, y tampoco se si continuar en este mismo hilo, por no abrir mas hilos en el foro, al fin y al cabo esto seguirá siendo un oscilador, el caso es que el próximo paso a dar, es conseguir invertir una de cada dos ondas de la señal doblada, para asi duplicar si amplitud y dividir por dos su frecuencia.

En un próximo post intentaré poner el esquema básico para conseguirlo.

Un saludo para todos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 10, 2011)

Una sugerencia (salvo que "llamarada" se oponga claro), es que la R15 del amplificador de potencia en el punto que está conectada con la salida del operacional, la cambies a el positivo de C3.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una sugerencia (salvo que "llamarada" se oponga claro), es que la R15 del amplificador de potencia en el punto que está conectada con la salida del operacional, la cambies a el positivo de C3.



No se si se opone "Llamarada", yo no me opongo.  
Ya está actualizado y con algunas mejoras.

En su momento aclare que eso era parte de otra cosa, en esa "Otra" cosa necesitaba una configuración distinta, por eso tome la re-alimentación de esa forma


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 10, 2011)

Sos duro llamar.... ups perdón, Señor Fogonazo!


----------



## Curioson (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola a todos

A ver si se ve lo que he armado, lo he simulado y queda así



Tambien he simulado la etapa a partir del último operacinal del esquema de Fogonazo, pero me resulta una señal cuadrada, algo parecido a lo que me salió cuando lo armé en la board de pruebas.



Las imágenes no son muy buenas, solo son documentales, por si quereis darme vuestra opinión.
Ya estoy armando en placa el esquema de la primera imagen, mas o menos es lo que quería.

Y este es el esquema inicial de la primera etapa para doblar la amplitud y bajar la frecuencia a la mitad.



Falta la parte de control de los mosfet, a base de optoacopladores, creo que ya os imaginareis como va.

Agradecería cualquier sugerencia para mejorar o simplificar el sistema.

Saludos para todos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

Estás saturando el amplificador de salida, bajá la tensión pp que le estás inyectando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

Aquí estas trabajando *sin *realimentación, siempre te va a salir una señal cuadrada.

Ver el archivo adjunto 46143


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

Juas juas, hoy (como muchos otros días) no veo bien (no porque no lo vea si no porque no lo razono) 

Yo supuseeeeeee que la forma de onda era del circuito completo, pero evidentemente no lo era.
La R de 27K que está unida a la salida del operacional, enviala a la entrada inversora del mismo.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2011)

mitrandil dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> tengo un problema, necesito crear un generador de señal sinusoidal con frecuencia 150hz y una amplitud de 10 V.
> he averiguado que por medio de un puente de wien, pero cuando lo simulo en spice no arranca. y si le pongo a un condensador como condicion inical algun voltaje, luego de unos segundos decae.
> ...




Tratándose de una frecuencia fija (En este caso  150 Hz) y amplitud fija (10 V)...

Lo más sencillo : Un Oscilador RC con un 2N2222 (Solo necesitas un 2N2222,   3  ó 4 resistencias y 3 condensadores). (Alimentación desde 12 a 16 V. La señal es sinusoidal pura. Ahí ya tienes la señal que quieres. 

Le puedes añadir una etapa separadora y adaptadora de impedancia...que además le da una estabilidad muy buena: ¿Como?:

Mediante otro único transistor: El BC 548. en configuración de "Seguidor de emisor". Le añades un potenciómetro de 10 K y obtienes una amplitud regulable...desde 0 hasta 10,8 Voltios.

Si quieres más precisión: Alimentas todo a 12 Voltios con un 7812.


----------



## Curioson (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola a todos

Bueno finalmente pongo el esquema definitivo que estoy armando en placa



Yo creo que me servirá muy bien para mis propositos, con esa configuración puedo variar la frecuencia entre 16 y 244 Kz, y al mismo tiempo puedo ajustar la amplitud sin problemas, y con los transistores y esas resistencias de 15 Ohm, creo que será capaz de darme al menos 200 mA.

Fogonazo y Black Tiger, os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda, aunque ultimamente no se muy bien si hablabais con migo, o entre vosotros, jeje, de cualquier forma, gracias a los dos.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2011)

Curioson dijo:


> ....Fogonazo y Black Tiger, os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda, aunque ultimamente no se muy bien si hablabais con migo, o entre vosotros, jeje, de cualquier forma, gracias a los dos......


Es que esa es la forma de funcionar de un buen Foro.
Un usuario consulta algo, otro aporta algo y un tercero que NO necesariamente es quién realizó la consulta lo analiza, busca errores y/o como mejorarlo.

En resumen, tu te llevas lo que necesitabas y nosotros despuntamos el "Vicio" electrónico un rato.


----------



## Curioson (Ene 12, 2011)

Bueno, esto no es un adios, es un hasta luego, porque seguro que seguiré jodiendo (en el mejor sentido de la expresión, si es que lo tiene...), sigo sin ser electrónico, así que mis dudas seguirán siendo infinitas, solo lamento no tener muchos mas conocimientos para ayudar, igual que me habeis ayudado a mi.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2011)

Espero que te funcione correctamente.
Y tal cual "La Llamarada" dice, el foro tiene la virtud de ser realimentado.

Un detalle: para mejorar la distorsión final, me parece que sería mejor poner la realimetanción negativa no a la salida del operacional si no a la salida del circuito final (la unión de R13 y R14).

Saludos y a ver si subís fotos de los resultados del proyecto!


----------



## Curioson (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, hola Black Tiger y Fogonazo

Ayer acabé de armar el oscilador en la placa siguiendo tu consejo Black, y el resultado es este



sigue saliendo la senoidal con distorsión, asi que lo simulé y resultó que la señal tambien sale distorsionada en el simulador de esta manera



Así que esta tarde he vuelto a mi primer esquema de puente Wien, que es este, en el simulador



Y la gráfica que me sale en el osciloscopio es esta



Mi problema inicial fue utilizar el operacional equivocado, usé el UA741, y parece ser que es bastante asqueroso, porque con el TL072 de Fogonazo la cosa cambia, la señal azul es la salida directa del puente Wien, se ve un poco distorsionada en su parte inferior, pero es por falta de ajuste (andaba yo con prisas...) la señal roja es la salida del amplificador inversor, aprovechando el segundo AO del 072, y con él puedo ajustar perfectamente la amplitud a lo que yo quiero.
Si consigo que funcione como deseo postearé el esquema final, y no dudes Black que pondré imágenes durante el desarrollo del proyecto.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2011)

¿ Cual es la función del diodo a GND ?
Además de cortocircuitar la señal de salida.


----------



## Curioson (Ene 18, 2011)

Esa parte es el doblador de tensión, lo estaba probando en el simulador, ¿es así como se arma, no?, un condensador en serie con un diodo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2011)

Si quieres un doblador de tensión, ¿ Para que hacerlo con un oscilador sinusoidal ?

A tu doblador le falta otro diodo.


----------



## Curioson (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo

Digamos que lo que me interesa del doblador es que mantenga la sinusoidal, porque esa señal será la que empezaré a procesar en adelante



en el pantallazo del simulador, sería la señal del medio, a partir de ahí tengo que detectar el paso por 0 para sacar la señal de reloj a enviar al contador de décadas y este deberá enviar las correspondientes señales al puente de transistores para invertir una de cada dos ondas positivas, asi jugando con esa señal, doblaré la amplitud y reduciré la frecuencia a la mitad, de la sinusoidal original. Ese esquema lo puse en un post anterior.

Esta sería la secuencia que quiero conseguir



Primero Sinusoidal con frecuencia y amplitud deseada
Despues esa misma sinusoidal doblada
y finalmente detección de los pasos por 0 con el operacional.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2011)

Curioson dijo:


> .....Primero Sinusoidal con frecuencia y amplitud deseada
> Despues esa misma sinusoidal *doblada*.....


Ese doblador lo que te entrega es una tensión continua de (Aproximadamente) 2 veces la tensión pico a pico de la alterna original, ¿ Eso es lo que estas buscando ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

Se me ocurre que para obtener el doble de pulsos que la frecuencia, lo que necesitás es un detector de paso por 0, y no es justamente lo que estás haciendo 
Fijate en el esquema que subo.


----------



## Curioson (Ene 18, 2011)

A ver si soy capaz de explicarme, básicamente se trata de un trabajo de delineación con el osciloscopio (en parte esto es lo que mas me atrajo del proyecto), estas dos gráficas muestran lo que intento conseguir



esta sería la primera fase, en rojo la señal senoidal inicial, con su amplitud y su frecuencia determinada, en mi caso sería de 51200 Hz, 4'3 Vrms y capaz de dar al menos 200 ma, todo eso está mas o menos conseguido, la otra en azul, está medida entre las patas del diodo y sería la señal ya doblada, o sea solo tiene componente positivo.

Pues bien, partiendo de estas dos señales, quiero conseguir esta otra



Como veis, en esta segunda, la señal azul tiene el doble de amplitud y la mitad de frecuencia que la señal inicial roja, para llegar hasta ahí necesito detectar el paso por cero de la señal azul y así crear la señal de reloj para activar el cd4017.

Pienso que desde la señal inicial se podría sacar otra de reloj para activar un flip-flop, pero ahí se me escapa un poco el proceso.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

A ver si pude interpretar lo que querés hacer: una señal sinusoidal x, a costa de bajar la frecuencia a la mitad, obtener otra sinusoidal pero con el doble de amplitud y la mitad de la corriente?
Es un ejercicio teórico o pensás construirlo?

PD: como te dijo Fogonazo, a la salida de un doblador de tensión, solo debería haber continua, no otra cosa. Me parece que lo que querés hacer es sumar una x DC a la alterna previamente generada.


----------



## Curioson (Ene 18, 2011)

Eso es Black tiger, bajar frecuencia y subir amplitud, la corriente será la que tenga que ser despues de la operación, aunque en principio la corriente hay que mantenerla lo mas baja posible.
Claro que despues del doblador hay continua, y esa continua se vuelve a convertir en alterna, esa es la cuestión, como hacerlo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

Me autocito:


> Es un ejercicio teórico o pensás construirlo?


Si es lo segundo, no tiene mucho sentido......


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2011)

Curioson dijo:


> .....Claro que despues del doblador hay continua, *y esa continua se vuelve a convertir en alterna, esa es la cuestión, como hacerlo?*



¿ Y que alterna tienes idea de conseguir ?


----------



## Curioson (Ene 18, 2011)

Mi intención es montarlo, no se de nadie que haya armado algo parecido (quizás porque sea una estupidez, quien sabe...), pero yo me lo estoy tomando como un reto, y ya dije antes, como un ejercicio de dibujo electrónico, conseguir que el osciloscopio dibuje las rayitas como yo quiera que lo haga, básicamente es eso, y que ahora mismo no tengo nada mejor que hacer en mi tiempo libre y me lo estoy pasando en grande.
Ah! y casi lo mas importante, esoy aprendiendo!, creo que eso ya vale mucho, y si no os molesta os seguiré incordiando con mis dudas, al menos hasta que me canse de esta historia.

Saludos para todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2011)

¿ Y por que no te armas 2 osciladores similares y creas figuras de *Lissajous* ?


----------



## Curioson (Ene 18, 2011)

Muy chulas las figuras de Lissajous, pero no me quiero dispersar, jejeje, iré comentando mis avances, o mis retrocesos, al fin y al cabo es un ejercicio como otro cualquiera.


----------



## Curioson (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola guaji, y hola a todos

Lo siento pero mi post no es para intentar ayudarte, ya que no estoy capacitado en absoluto para eso, y cree que lo lamento.

Solo quiero zanjar mi lucha con el generador senoidal que me llevó a postear en este hilo, y este es el montaje final que he armado



y esto es lo que hace



La señal azul es la salida en OUT1 directamente del Puente Wien, la señal roja es la salida en OUT2, en el ampiflicador inversor ajusto la amplitud con el potenciómetro R6, en este caso se trata de reducirla, ya que la señal inicial está a todo lo que da el AO, y despues es amplificada en potencia por los dos transistores. Solo comentar que con esa configuración de R y C en el Puente Wien se puede variar la frecuencia desde 20 KHz hasta mas de 200 KHz.

Saludos para todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2011)

Sigues tomando la realimentación del lugar incorrecto. 
La pata del preset de 20KΩ debe tomar la señal de la salida "Final" del circuito (Out2), para incluir en el lazo de realimentación la posible distorsión de los transistores de salida y sus resistencias de emisor.
Igualmente, la señal del oscilador está muy bonita


----------



## guaji (Ene 25, 2011)

esta simulacion tiene control de amplitud y cual es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2011)

guaji dijo:


> esta simulacion tiene control de amplitud y cual es?



Puedes colocar un capacitor y un potenciómetro entre la pata 1 del TL072 y GND, desde el cursor mandas señal a la resistencia de 20KΩ que va a la etapa de salida.


----------



## guaji (Ene 25, 2011)

con este circuito se realiza una senoide. como variar la frecuencia para que  llege por lo menos a 200khz sin que se pueda dañar la salidan y cual es lo que hay que variar



Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes colocar un capacitor y un potenciómetro entre la pata 1 del TL072 y GND, desde el cursor mandas señal a la resistencia de 20KΩ que va a la etapa de salida.



pero de cuanto el capacitor y el potenciometro


----------



## Curioson (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola guaji, y hola a todos

Este esquema que he posteado es lo mas simple que he conseguido armar como generador senoidal, para mi uso, estará a una frecuencia fija y una amplitud fija, por eso he buscado la máxima simplicidad, de todas formas aún tengo que cambiar cosas, en la etapa de salida.

Es un oscilador en Puente de Wien, podrás encontrar montón de información en Google o en el buscador del foro, te puedo decir que tiene que cumplir dos requisitos imprescindibles para que oscile a una frecuencia determinada, y estos son, que R3 y R4 sean del mismo valor, así como C1 y C2, y que R2 tenga un valor de 2R1, esto es, si R1 vale 20K, R2 tiene que valer un poco mas de 40K,  por eso yo he armado ahí un potenciometro de 50K, porque la oscilación comienza justo cuando superas los 40K, si la superas excesivamente, la senoidal se deforma, pudiendo llegar casi a una cuadrada.

Para conseguir la frecuencia deseada, tendrás que variar los valores de C1 y C2, con 1n podrás ir desde unos 15 Khz hasta casi 200 Khz, solo cambiando el valor de R3 y R4, por eso ahí tambien he armado potenciometros de 10 K, pero no olvides que estas dos resistencias siempre deben tener el mismo valor, para mas datos sobre C1 Y C2, cuanto menos valor, mas frecuencia, y al revés.

Pues bien, con esa parte se consigue la frecuencia, a una amplitud de unos 15 V pico a pico, es la que da el Operacional directamente, como yo necesito menos amplitud, he montado con el otro operacional del TL 072 un amplificador inversor, este invierte la señal inicial y con el potenciometro R6 de 20 K, regulo la amplitud a la baja, es decir, puedes regular desde esos 15 V pico a pico que da el primer operacional, hasta 0 V.

La tercera parte es la de potencia, con los transistores Q1 y Q2, y esta es la parte que modificaré, porque le saco poca potencia a esos transistores, los tomé por transistores darlington, y no lo son, así que pondré en su lugar unos TIP 131 y 136, o 2N6043 y 2n6040.

Espero que esta explicación te sea de ayuda.

Saludos a todos

Pdta.: Fogonazo, cambié la realimentación a OUT2 , y aunque se que te gustan mis "curvas", no posteo la nueva gráfica porque es prácticamente idéntica a la anterior.


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 20, 2011)

Caballeros todos, esta es mi primera participación en este foro. Después de leer y leer y leer, creo que son las personas correctas para ayudarme en mi proyecto... por le que he podido entender (electrónica más que básica) pero deseo reproducir esta señal, con la posibilidad (si se puede) de regular la frecuencia...
Ante todo Muchas Gracias


----------



## 1024 (Abr 21, 2011)

mrmarkus dijo:


> Caballeros todos, esta es mi primera participación en este foro. Después de leer y leer y leer, creo que son las personas correctas para ayudarme en mi proyecto... por le que he podido entender (electrónica más que básica) pero deseo reproducir esta señal, con la posibilidad (si se puede) de regular la frecuencia...
> Ante todo Muchas Gracias



Hola, esa señal que se muestra parece no ser periódica, en la primera imagen pareciera variar en fase, mientras que en la segunda pareciera variar en fase y amplitud, tal vez puedas dar mas datos acerca de la señal que intentas reproducir.


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 25, 2011)

En realidad debo reconocer que falta información, lo primero, estoy trabajando en un modulo que me permita probar ECU/ECM/PCM y también simular sensores, (para mi tesis) hasta el minuto tengo casi todos los puntos, tengo fuente de 12, 5, 3 y -3. potenciómetros varios TPS IAT ECT etc. 9 volt alternos... pero hay dos que se me están escapando el CMP/CKP y el SO2 , los gráficos son representativos del CMP/CKP, este sensor es inductivo, la cantidad de dientes viene dada por el fabricante por lo que seria buen poder "regular eso" y esa separación y/o pick es la falta de un diente, que se utiliza para ubicar el punto  muerto superior del cilindro uno y no perder la sincronización, supuesta mente el primero es en el procesos de arranque y el otro es cuando el vehiculo se encuentra en relenti...
Agradezco nuevamente a todos.


----------

